# Serwerki świrują pawiana*

## Yatmai

Propos tytułu to nie mam pomysłu na coś lepszego, ale zmienię jak wpadnę na coś bliższego  :Wink: 

Chodzi o to, że mam 2 serwerki i jednego desktopa wpięte do sieci. Wszystkie są w wpięte w tego samego switcha i na tych samych prawach mają zewnętrzne ip. Od pewnego czasu jest taki problem, że gdy ktoś z zewnątrz chce się podłączyć do serwerka, czy to ssh czy http to stoi bez odpowiedzi. Jeśli jednak z sieci lokalnej dam ssh <serwerek> natychmiast się zgłosi monit o hasło i od tego momentu ludki z zewnątrz też się będą mogły podłączyć. Desktop takich problemów nie ma. Wszystko ofkoz "powered by Gentoo".

No i generalnie nie mam za bardzo pomysłu co mogło się popsuć. Długi czas chodziło to dobrze.

----------

## Poe

potwierdzam, ze wejsc sie nie da i serwerek swiruje (moja www tam jest). 

kurcze, cos mi chodzi po glowie, kiedys jak sie bawilem w stawianie serwera u siebie, to mialem podobnie... cos z portami bylo nie tak..

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *Poe wrote:*   

> cos mi chodzi po glowie

 

To na pewno mucha, zabij ja papuciem...

A ten switch to nie jest managed ? Jakbyś sie na niego zalogował, że o routerku nie wspomnę - bo czemu ta bidota tak ma stać samotna, że się nikt nią nie interesuje ?

Hmmm. ?

PS.

Ostatnio są zarąbiste tematy...

----------

## Dagger

a co tcpdump czy iptraf ma do powiedzenia?

----------

## Yatmai

Switch jest najzwyklejszy  :Wink:  A propos tcpdump od strony serwerka to bez sensu, bo jakiekolwiek połączenie z lanu przerywa strefę milczenia.

----------

## dylon

Rada z tcpdump-em jest jak najbardziej sluszna. 

Prawdopodobnie przepelnia Ci sie bufor w switchu (jakis tani badziew?  :Smile:  ).

p.s. wrzuc do crona pingowanie bramy co np. minute i daj znac czy pomoglo (takie cos pomaga w windows-ach xp jak maja problem z tablica arp)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Yatmai

No switch jest Edimax'a więc czego złego byś o nim nie powiedział, to nie zaprzeczę  :Very Happy:  Nie wiem co ma przepełnienie arp'a do takiego problemu, ale myślę, że dało by się ten problem rozwiązać hardware'owo  :Wink: 

EDIT no jednak roszada switchy nie załatwiła wszystkiego. Pierwszy serwerek jak na razie odpowiada poprawnie, ale ten drugi, ze stronką Poe wciaż leci w kulki. Już teraz nie pomagają mu nawet pingi ani wywołanie ssh - muszę się w pełni zalogować by coś ruszyło...

----------

## dylon

To moze sieciowka swiruje? (zobacz czy kolizji na int. nie ma)

a moze dmesg cos innego podpowie?

[EDIT]

Jeszcze mi sie rzucilo do glowy... co z mtu?...

[/EDIT]

----------

## Bialy

Jak to jest bo nie moge sobie tego wyobrazic. Serwerki masz na switchu ktory jest w LAN'ie a na routerze jest przekierowywanie portow czy jak to tam masz?

----------

## Yatmai

W tej chwili to wygląda tak.... Mam sobie łącze od isp, do którego mogę podłączyć więcej kompów. Każdy z nich ma zewnętrzne ip. .151 i .152 to serwerki .157 to desktop - wszystko jest spięte w switcha i przez APka leci do nadajnika isp. Teraz historycznie - wcześniej .151 był moim gateway'em - jeszcze gdy miałem tylko 1 ip od providera. I logiczne, że po jego drugiej stronie był kolejny switch i kilka kompów za masqueradą. Później dostawiłem sobie .152 - głównie dlatego, że dorobiłem się drugiego APka do innego nadajnika. Miałem dzięki temu dwa gateway'e i mogłem się bawić w balansowanie obciążenia - ojciec tędy, ja tędy, albo p2p tędy, reszta tamtędy  :Wink:  A w razie czego, bo nie od dziś wiadomo, że łącza radiowe są zawodne - zawsze było drugie łącze  :Smile: 

To chyba z grubsza wyjaśnia ideę  :Wink:  Potem jeszcze nie chciało mi się kombinować z przekierowaniem portów, więc desktopa podpiąłem sobie obok serwerów na .157 by móc spokojnie pociupać w jakieś gierki. A że komp ma 2 lanówki to drugą podpiąłem do switcha lanowego - za serwerami/masqueradą by mógł łączyć się ze wszystkimi kompami w domu

----------

## Bialy

Posprawdzaj iptables na serwerkach i tablice routingu na routerze.

----------

## Yatmai

Tablesy mam puste, winą routera też to nie będzie. Wziąłem go do siebie (serwerek) i zacząłem go męczyć.

Tuż po reboocie działa. Po paru minutach zgon. Zalogowanie się z klawiatury nic nie daje, ale odpalenie tcpdump'a już tak. Podobnie jak zostawie dump'a na screenie, albo pinga co minutę do bramy czy gdzieś w cholerę.

Co do pinga jeszcze, to przyuważyłem, że pierwszy strasznie długo leci. Czas co prawda ma w porządku, ale trzeba długo czekać żeby w ogóle poleciał.

Na koniec jeszcze co mnie do końca zmyliło - omawiany serwerek ma od strony wan'u ip 10.1.34.152/24. Kompa obok mam 10.1.72.10/24 a więc są w różnych podsieciach i z kompa obok dostać się mogę, w chwili gdy z serwera polibudy (a więc całkiem z zewnątrz) - nie.

Obok stoi jeszcze jeden serwerek 10.1.2.151/24 i z tym nie ma żadnego problemu  :Wink: 

----------

